# Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme mit Corsair LINK steuerbar?



## DerAktive (12. Dezember 2017)

Hey PCGHX-User,

hier habe ich mal eine Frage zur Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme. Ich steuere meine Lüfter und meinen auf Temperatursensoren umgebauten Eisbaer 360 über den Commander Pro von Corsair und bin bis jetzt sehr begeistert von der LINK Software. Nun zu meiner Frage: Da Corsair ihre AiO wie Thermaltake auch durch Asetek fertigen lässt, muss es doch irgendwie möglich sein die Thermaltake Water 2.0 Extreme auch über LINK zu steuern. Könnte man auf die Thermaltake vielleicht die Firmware von Corsair aufspielen, so dass sie erkannt wird? Bis jetzt lässt sich die Thermaltake nur durch die hauseigene Software steuern, ich habe schon rumprobiert.  Achja, die AiO von Thermaltake soll auf den Kraken G12 von NZXT, um meine GPU zu kühlen...
Warum dieser Aufriss? Ich würde sehr billig an die Water 2.0 drankommen.

MfG

DerAktive


----------



## Chimera (12. Dezember 2017)

Jein, leider ist dem nicht zwingend so. Beispiel gefällig: meine Cryorig A80 basiert auf derselben AIO von Asetek, doch regeln kann man ausser den Lüfis rein gar nix, die Pumpe rennt immer Vollgas mit 100%, da sie eben nicht am Mobo angeschlossen wird. Thermaltake hatte ein Modell, welches die standardmässige Asetek Software nutzte, bei der hätte es wohl geklappt, weiss jedoch leider nicht mehr, ob diese aus der ersten Gen oder 2ten Gen war und bei der hät es wohl klappen können. Bei den anderen ist es halt immer ein grosses Fragezeichen.
Darfst nicht vergessen: die Einheiten stammen zwar von Asetek, doch gleich sind sie deswegen eben nicht. Jeder Brand hat eigene Wünsche bei Asetek und entsprechend werden die Basis-AIOs dann angepasst. Drum findet man von derselben AIO ja auch Modelle, wo die Pumpe per 4 Pin PWM, 3 Pin oder eben wie meine SATA mit Saft versorgt wird. Du kannst es natürlich versuchen und mit etwas Glück klappt es sogar, aber drauf verlassen würd ich mich nicht. Kannst natürlich mal Bluebeard von Corsair hier im Forum per PM anfragen, ob er da mehr weiss


----------



## DerAktive (12. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank für deine Mühe. Ich werde dann mal Bluebeard anfragen. Stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage, wo ich, wenn die Antwort "ja" lautet, die Firmware herbekomme. Vermutlich nur von den Devs direkt oder von Bluebeard?!?


----------



## Chimera (13. Dezember 2017)

Nun, denke mal, dass dir keiner der Hersteller einfach so Zugriff auf ihre Firmware gewährt. Wobei es ja nicht mal zwingend ne andere Firmware sein muss, es reicht vollkommen, wenn Asetek für Tt die Pumpe anders ausgelegt hat als für Corsair (siehe Beispiel Eisbaer vs Silent Loop vs FD Kelvin). Im Endeffekt wirst du wohl nicht ums testen rumkommen und mit etwas Glück kann es sogar sein, dass es ohne grosse Mods klappt. Mit Pech hast du natürlich die A-Karte gezogen und es macht keinen Wank


----------



## DerAktive (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich habe es ja probiert, sie wird nicht von Corsair LINK erkannt. Das heißt: Projekt gestorben!

Danke nochmal!!

MfG


----------

